
Can I write a good CV on an iPhone? - 13of40
I&#x27;m a techie, and I&#x27;m a believer in the transition from a PC to what&#x27;s next.  I&#x27;m also out of a job at the moment, and this time I want to compose my CV entirely on my iPhone.  Barring what&#x27;s installed by default, does anyone have experience with a good CV composition app?
======
derrzzaa
I don't see any reason one wouldn't be able to make a slightly simplified but
still very good CV on an iPhone?

Google Docs, MS Word or any word processing app would be fine.

